# test and tune



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

we had a good test and tune today at the hobbie shop me/ al/ russ/ jake/ greg/ and corky we had a good tuning run i had fun hope others did to
zoom keep on tuning .


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Honda Von Nerfenstein worked on bank shots. The rest of us worked on our cars. zoom......crash


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

ajd350 said:


> Honda Von Nerfenstein worked on bank shots. The rest of us worked on our cars. zoom......crash


 Al the only way to control Honda AKA the nerfmiester is to have one of these ! 

Bear :wave:


*NERF Wireless Controller*


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

LOL.....where can I get one. I just got done gluing my windows back in after Der Nerfmeister had his way with me.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*I got one from Hasbro with a 5 second freeze delay . It gave me just enough time to move my car out of the way from Sir Nerfs Alot and continue on ! LOL
It can also allow you to shear his guide pin randomly , blow fuses in just his controller or spit his tires off when YOU desire ! All just by hitting a button :thumbsup: ! 

Bear :wave: *


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

:lol: You're killin' me here! That was great. I can now imagine Honda trying to buy one of those by Friday night for the next race.:thumbsup:


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*Honda von Nerfenstein*









__________________


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*tune*

haha u guys think u r so funny ok ill make sure i start on the inside of al on fri night so i can get him lol


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

honda27 said:


> haha u guys think u r so funny ok ill make sure i start on the inside of al on fri night so i can get him lol


*The battle continues ! Just parts of the fun Honda and we all love the fun and laughs ! I always get a kick otta racin with ya it's just that sometimes it lands my car into the bleacher section LOL NERF NERF ! 

Bear *:wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*T n t*

well its allmost that time of week to get ready to be ready for fri night so ill be ready to race and nerffing away lol


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

So sad.......


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*test n tune*

well guys its t-minus 19 hrs til race time on fri night let the nerfing begin very soon al coming to get u nerf nerf lol


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

After experiencing nerf dysfunction (he missed), Honda has developed a new tactic. The 'start and park' is when you crash in front of someone and block their lane. Five times I was that someone. No matter, nothing in the rules say anything about having a cow catcher on your car. By the way, was that your dying motor I smelled? Al


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*nerf*

no that was not my car u smelled u liked that right 25 laps in first heat i could of ran 100 if i wanted to. its funny i was put right next to u again lol :wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Seems suspicious that the 'random' lane assignments put us side by side three race nights in a row. Hmmmmm.......


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*t n t*

u want to try for 4 side by side in a row lol


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Nope. I will miss the next one. Ha Ha


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*nerf*

well race night is sept 30 well r u ready to get nerfed again i can start on the inside of u again lol be 4 times in a row. R U READY AL.:tongue:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

arrrrrr......


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races firday oct 14*

race night friday oct 14 th at the hobby shop we had 3 good races in the skinny tire race al,s car blew a motor gear and was a end to his race like i said before. by the time winter was over your car would lose parts or blow up and u did lose parts so it was still a fun time zoom we go.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Grumble, grumble......stupid pinion.....stupid me......


----------

